# Showing from country to country



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

they are georgous! I don't show but, there are many on here that do!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I have shown in France and dogs are always handled by their owners!.
I have shown,2 Pyrenean shepherds,1 leonberger,1 black Tibetan Mastiff and 1 blond hovawart.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I saw some of your photos on another thread, you have lovely dogs. They are of a very different type than what is commonly seen here in AKC, but gorgeous.


----------



## Golden Leo (Dec 3, 2008)

Thank you! That is why I started this thread... I would like to see your type of goldens and see the difference... I am used to this kind of goldens and I just don't have an eye for other types


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

If you take a look at this website, you'll get a pretty good idea of exactly what's winning in AKC right now. 

http://www.highmarkgoldens.com/highlights.htm


----------

